# Eggs? Thoughts?



## oaxaca (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all,

New to the forum, but it was just a matter of time! Been away from the aquarium hobby for 10 years. Setup my tank 3-4 months ago and going pretty well. Noticed today that I have what appear to be eggs on aquarium glass here and there. Not big clumps, but maybe 3-8 "eggs" relatively close together in an area. Then another clump somewhere else in the tank. They also appear in other locations as well. One rock in particular that I can see has about 10 "eggs" in 2 square inches. I also have a tiny 3" long piece of driftwood with a plant growing out of it. The end of that piece of wood has probably 15 or 20 of these "eggs" in a square inch or so.

My tank includes 3 red glass barbs, 3 swordtail (2 female, 1 male), 1 spotted african leaf fish, 2 XXXX mystery snails, and 2 other snails (cannot remember the type right now). Lightly planted right now with plans to increase density. The 2 mystery snails were added less than a week ago, along with the leaf fish.

The "eggs" are oval in shape, about the size of a pinhead. Most of them are very white, with a couple being kind of a milky transparent white color. I suspect one of the new mystery snails, as it is a full grown big 'un and is all over the tank, and of course is new. 

Any thoughts on what I am seeing? I understand the swordtails are live bearers, so not that. If it is the snail, will they cause big problems? I can likely scrape the eggs off of the rock and the driftwood and other places I can see them. Is there anything else I might be able to do if you think this is a problem?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

mystery snails lay there eggs out of water, above the water line. If you had cories I would say they were the ones.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Judging by what you have listed ... it's your "other" snails. If you can get some pics, that would help.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I woulda guessed snails too....pics would help


----------

